# pine rooter?



## duckworth53 (May 18, 2012)

A Friend told me this Boar is a pine rooter because of its long snout. Interesting !  Learn something new everyday .


----------



## Forest Grump (May 18, 2012)

A "piney woods rooter" is just a generic term for a feral hog, often one multiple generations feral; as opposed to a European (aka: Russian) wild boar, as far as I have ever known. Your friend is correct in that that is no Russian. PW rooters seem to have lost most of the characteristics of their foundation breeds, & become quite similar in appearance, basically a generic pig.


----------



## fishtail (May 20, 2012)

I agree with Forest.
You're gonna find a few variations around here.
The low, long and long head is generally referred to as the Piney Woods Rooters.
You will also find the tall but short length ones and the tall long length ones, each with and without shields.
Genetics has quickly combined the variants in this area. 
Probably almost impossible to get a definite answer other than a casual field observation.


----------



## hogman1 (May 20, 2012)

Either way....They are all HOGS and must be shot on sight!


----------



## robert carter (May 25, 2012)

If snout length has anything to do with it then my bro in law is a pinewood rooter..lolRC


----------

